# Hi from Detroit



## Thadanator (Aug 11, 2007)

Name's Thaddeus. I'm from detroit, Michigan.

I bought 2 oothecas from a gardening store, which just hatched 6 days ago.

I know almost nothing about insects however I have nothing against learning.

I myself am going to collage for engineering and/or computer programming.

Quite a site you guys have here.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 11, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 12, 2007)

Hello and welcome Michigan, We already met in another part of the forum, Enjoyed reading your posts! :wink:


----------



## Rick (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome. Introducing yourself is always a good idea. You wouldn't walk up to a group of people you don't know and just insert yourself in their group without introducing yourself first. :wink:


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Thadanator (Aug 12, 2007)

I only said that because I felt bad that I didn't in the first place. I didn't know what kind of community you had. Most places wouldn't give have a who I am.


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 12, 2007)

> I only said that because I felt bad that I didn't in the first place. I didn't know what kind of community you had. Most places wouldn't give have a who I am.


We're not one of those communities, right mantid lovers?


----------



## Rick (Aug 12, 2007)

> I only said that because I felt bad that I didn't in the first place. I didn't know what kind of community you had. Most places wouldn't give have a who I am.


Well we want to know who is joining our group. Just a little about the person is all we want to know.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 14, 2007)

Welcome, Thaddeus!


----------

